# Exciting News for Apparition Poodles!!!!!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am beyond thrilled that Marcus - CH Apparition Deagra Penumbra - is now my very first home-bred Champion!! Marcus went Best of Winners today in Lincoln, Nebraska for a major finishing his Championship at only 9 months of age. Love this boy! 

Marcus was pick puppy out of my very first litter. By GCH Safari's Specter CD BN RA CGC and out of Peckerwood Karmasabitch at Deagra CGC.

His sister, Lula, will be heading out to show soon!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Some previous photos *

A few more photos from his very short and sweet show career! Thanks to Becky and Brandon Godbey for the first photo and Glenn Fuqua for the last two.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

A Big Congratulations to you & Marcus!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, how sweet to champion while in puppy coat!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

He's so beautiful. Congratulations. 

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations CM! It must be the greatest feeling to know your hard work has been recognized and rewarded !!!!!! He's a gorgeous puppy!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

How wonderful and what a beautiful boy - thanks for sharing.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations!

Happy Day for Apparition Poodles!
:cheers2:

HerdingStdPoodles


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Brilliant achievement, huge C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!! :cheers2:Thrilling to see you launch your breeding program and to watch Marcus rocket to the top so incredibly quickly!:clap2::clap2:Good on you both!!:adore: He's MAGNIFICENT!:cheers:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that big accomplishment! I am wondering if Lily and Marcus are at all related. Lily's sire is Ch Safari's Mydear Watson at Rio. Do you know if Marcus' sire is related to Watson?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Huge congrats to you Liz! That is wonderful!!! What a handsome boy he is.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

That is so awesome for you!! Congratulations, I know you are very pleased!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations on that big accomplishment! I am wondering if Lily and Marcus are at all related. Lily's sire is Ch Safari's Mydear Watson at Rio. Do you know if Marcus' sire is related to Watson?


Marcus' sire is my dog Tiger. Tiger is related to Rio but pretty distantly in the pedigree. Rio and Dharma share ancestors more closely in the pedigree. Both Rio and Dharma have old Safari fairly close up in their pedigree.

This is Marcus' pedigree: Pedigree: CH Apparition Deagra Penumbra and this is Rio's: Pedigree: AM CH Safari's My Dear Watson At Rio


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pedigrees CM. It would have been interesting if they really turned out to be closely related..


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Liz, your excitement is palatable. I am so happy for you. You have done so much with your poodles and have every reason to be proud. Do you think you will have Marcus follow in his sire's pawprints and attain a Grand?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Liz,

So happy for you. It's a special thing when one you bred achieves their championship. And an AKC Championship as a puppy!!!

I know that your heart is bursting with pride.

He's a beautiful boy and Sharon is a special handler.

Cheering you on!!! Lulu next :first:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a stunning boy. A big smile goes your way?!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- gorgeous boy!


----------

